# Tom Platz - man of squat



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

495 or more for 23 reps, worth about 836.

http://www.joeskopec.com/platz.wmv


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Holy shit. 

Is that the news caster for WSM behind him?


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

Damn thats awesome.

BTW who is the guy who helped tom put the bar back at the end, he looks very familiar


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

Bill Kazmaier. There is a guy about my height 290, a strongman, and Bill made him look pretty tiny.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&q=Strongman+Bill

Birthdate: Dec. 30, 1953 in Wisconsin 
Height: 6'3" 
Weight: 321 to 350 lbs. 
Measurements: 
60" chest 
23" biceps 
17" forearms 
22+" neck 
40" waist 
32" thigh 
20.5" calfs


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Thats him!  Damn, I couldnt remember his name, and finding anything on WSM is impossible.


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

> He is remembered for his powers of concentration and perseverance over adversity. He was the first human to bench press over 300 kg. or 660 pounds. He held the world record bench at 661 pounds for a long time. He was the first man to lift all five McGlashen Stones in competition. He remains the only man to lift the Thomas Inch Dumbell overhead. He could cheat curl 315 pounds for fifteen reps.



Here is the guy Bill made look small, he is currently #7 ranked in the US as a strongman.

http://www.clintdarden.com/


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

That Clint guy is a puss!  Check out Mariusz  www.pudzian.pl


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

http://www.clintdarden.com/pics/MVC-913F.JPG

I dont know him all that well, but I respect him, not just for lifting. He is an all around good guy, and plenty strong. I saw a clip of him about 2 years ago benching 315x10 as a warmup, raw. He's no pussy.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Your right, he is not a pussy.  But he does not have what it takes to even compare to compete with the WSM http://www.pudzian.pl/foto/321.jpg

Thats not even including Magnus Samuelson, Svend Karlson, or hugo Gerard.


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

He is still young. He tore his left hamstring some time ago and I dont really follow him, so I have no idea what his recouperation is like, etc etc

The American kid who got busted a couple years ago looked awesome, competed "ok," but hasn't been heard from since when he claimed he would come back 100% natural.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Your right, he is pretty young.  I think I know the kid your talking about.  I will try and look him up.

I will get some pics of my friend Kini.  He used to train for strong man in Hawaii.  He is like 5'6" and 220lbs.  I have seen him bench 405 on incline for 8 reps un-shirted.  He is Tongan though.


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 495 or more for 23 reps, worth about 836.
> 
> http://www.joeskopec.com/platz.wmv



simply amazing.

do you know when that video was shot?


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

I dont but I'd guess later 80s looking at his face/hair?

Johnny Perry, died at 30, 6'5" 380.

http://www.chadnicholls.net/gossip/perry.htm


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> He is like 5'6" and 220lbs.



He quit? I've seen a couple guys at an old gym that I'd say were naturally very strong. One was a big mexican guy, just barely taller than myself but barely fit through the doorframe, said he was benching 405 I believe. He would do reps with 245 behind the neck, which to me is insane. I do front presses with 185 

Another was a huge (and fat) Hawaiin/Tongan (no idea) guy who was benching 4 plates for reps, and probably was just there to show off, I dont think he lifted normally. The guy was probably 400ish pounds himself.

I also worked with a couple islanders who were cousins. The older guy who was in his early 50s about tore my arm off arm wrestling, this was about 7 years ago, the "young" 45ish year old looked very lean and muscular, he looked like he worked out religiously but I dont know. He had his islands record for speed riding a bicycle around the island non-stop, he set it in the late 70s he said.


----------



## V Player (May 12, 2004)

> He remains the only man to lift the Thomas Inch Dumbell overhead. He could cheat curl 315 pounds for fifteen reps.


Are you sure? Seems I heard that Mark Henry "the world's strongest man" lifted the Thomas Dumbell not a few months ago.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 12, 2004)

Platz is just amazing..I always admired the work he put into developing his legs...he had some of the greatest legs IMO..nice hookup Mudge


----------



## MeLo (May 13, 2004)

hold on a sec... what's a thomas inch dumbbell? Those old dumbbells with round ironballs at the side?
If so then what's the big deal about lifting it?


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2004)

Before touching Google which I can do later, I'm going to guess its a 300 pound round ball dumbell with a 2" or greater handle.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> Are you sure? Seems I heard that Mark Henry "the world's strongest man" lifted the Thomas Dumbell not a few months ago.



News are articles become outdated with time, that was not a currently written peice.


----------



## X Ring (May 13, 2004)

John Perry was one bad mother f***er.  I love watching the WSM with him in it.  he is just gigantic, and the stories about him are unreal


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> He quit? I've seen a couple guys at an old gym that I'd say were naturally very strong. One was a big mexican guy, just barely taller than myself but barely fit through the doorframe, said he was benching 405 I believe. He would do reps with 245 behind the neck, which to me is insane. I do front presses with 185
> 
> Another was a huge (and fat) Hawaiin/Tongan (no idea) guy who was benching 4 plates for reps, and probably was just there to show off, I dont think he lifted normally. The guy was probably 400ish pounds himself.
> ...




Yea, I dont know why?  He moved here, and is now raising a family(mormon).  He is still in his late 20's.
That is insane.  The same guys brother in law(Kini's) does 225 behind the neck.  I have some pics of him, and I used to train with him.  He is 50 now lol and his name is Teki Teki.
I will get some pics of us in a few and post them in my gallery.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> Are you sure? Seems I heard that Mark Henry "the world's strongest man" lifted the Thomas Dumbell not a few months ago.




Mark Henry is a fat piece of shit.  And that title is self proclaimed.  He has NEVER won a WSM.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2004)

Maybe I know who Mark is then, because I remember some very out of shape guy bragging left and right on his own website. He had a beer can resting on his chest while standing up etc


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Mark Henry is a WWF wrestler


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2004)

I dont watch that stuff.

Here is a clue as to the date:



> PAC wrote on 05-14-2004 10:01 AM:
> There some guys wearing wbf shirts the Vince mcmahon federation and Jim quin helped him back on the rack.



The WBF started in 1991 supposedly, didn't search it.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 26, 2004)

I watched this, then went to the gym.  This gives me motivation....


----------



## chronic (May 26, 2004)

speakin of man of squats, check this out, pretty f*ckin sick shit!!!
http://poetry.rotten.com/weightlifter/


----------



## chronic (May 26, 2004)

kinda makes me think twice about doin squats


----------



## CowPimp (May 26, 2004)

Wow.  His legs must have been burning like none other.


----------

